# First homemade rub



## smokinghusker (Jun 6, 2014)

I made my first homemade rub, tried it on pork butt, pork chops, ribs, and chicken. Also wanted to post it in case I lose the hard copy because it sure is tasty. 

Ingredients:

2 cups salt
2 cups sugar
2 cups brown sugar
2 cups ground cumin
2 cups chili powder
2 cups freshly ground black pepper
1 cup cayenne pepper
1 cup paprika
2 cups grill mates apple wood rub
2 cups garlic powder


----------



## tonybel (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## so ms smoker (Jun 6, 2014)

Good thing you like it cause that is a pile o' rub!  But it does sound good. Think I will give a smaller version a try. Thanks for sharing.

   Mike


----------



## smokinghusker (Jun 6, 2014)

Lol first try was definitely a smaller batch, after first smoke went to Sam's so I could make it in bulk. Let me know how you like it!!


----------



## jond36 (Jun 16, 2014)

Change cups to tbsp. Lol


----------

